# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  100% Hi-Protein Standard (Win Nutrition)

## Mcstefan7

Main Benefits:
 The most economic protein on the market 20g of protein 5 natural sources of protein 5 different time releases 80% concentrated protein Essential amino acids Avoids catabolism Increases muscle mass

Αποτελείται απο πρωτείνη Σόγιας, Σιταριού, Γάλακτος, Ορού γάλακτος και αυγού
Είναι πάρα πολυ φτηνή
Απο γεύση οταν ανοίγεις την συσκευασία μυρίζει σαν χώμα κ σοκολάτα απο πτιφουρ
Άμα δοκιμάσεις σαν σκόνη είναι καλή αλλα μ φάνηκε πολύ γλυκία σε σέικερ θα την δοκιμάσω το βράδυ.
Βγαίνει σε 3 γεύσεις σοκολάτα, φράουλα και βανίλια (πήρα σοκολάτα) και κάθε γεύση έχει διαφορετικά θρεπτικά στοιχεία.

Η σοκολάτα έχει:

Ανα 25γρ
90 θερμιδες
19,4 πρωτείνη
1,2 Υδατάνθρακα
0,8 λίπος

Την πήρα αποκλειστικά για βράδυ και κυρίως για την φτηνή της τιμή (Όσο κάνουν οι 900γρ στ εξωτερικό κάνει αυτή των 2,268γρ)

Αααα επίσης είναι σε σακούλα και το ζιπ της σακούλα δεν είναι καλό και μένει αμοιχτό οπότε πρέπει να το βάλεται σε ντενεκεδάκι

----------


## beefmeup

με τις πηγες που εχει για πρωτεινη λογικο ειναι να ναι φτηνη..
δεν ειναι κ οτι καλυτερο,αλλα νταξ την δουλεια σου την κανεις κουτσα στραβα..

----------


## Mcstefan7

Έτσι κι αλλιως δν έχω έλλειψη πρωτείνης..Τα γρ που θέλω τα παίρνω..Απλά επειδή το βράδυ δν έχω όρεξη για φαί είπα να πάρω αυτό για να το βάζω στ γάλα με τη βρώμη σαν γεύση..Και απο τα 20γρ π έχει και τα 10 να αφομιοθούν κομπλέ είμαι...

----------


## poison1

δεν ενοουσε περι αφομειωσης ο μπιφ αλλα οκ οπως σου ειπε κουτσα στραβα θα την κανεις τη δουλεια σου.

----------


## Mcstefan7

ρε κατάλαβα τι μου πε...Αλλα οι πηγες σχετίζονται με τον χρόνο απορόφησης καθώς και με βιοδιαθεσιμοτητα της πρωτείνης (Οι φυτικές πηγές δεν αποροφόνται σαν τις ζωικές)

----------


## billys15

Την πηρα κι εγω σε βανιλια,με δελεασε η τιμη της  :01. Mr. Green:  Το αποτελεσμα ειναι να καθεται τωρα.Με την γευση συμβαινει το αντιθετο,οταν την ανοιγεις μυριζει πολυ ωραια.Οταν την βαζεις στο νερο ομως...ουτε διαλυτοτητα ουτε κατεβαινει ευκολα!

----------


## petamen0s

Εγώ που τη δοκίμασα πάντως μια χαρά μου φαίνεται για την τιμή της. Μπορεί όντος οι πηγές τις να μην είναι οι καλύτερες άλλα εγώ δεν είδα καμιά διαφορά από την whey. Μόνο αρνητικό που βρήκα είναι η διαλυτότητα.

----------


## SPARTA

ενεργιακή αξία 92 kcal = 358 Kj
protein                       19.40g
carbohydrates              1,2 g
sugar                          0
total fat                      0,80 g
saturated fat               0
trans fat                     0
fibre                           0
sodium                        0
εχει δοκαμασει κανεις αυτο το προιον;ειναι καλο:

----------


## pavlito10

φιλε κανε αναζητηση,εχει γινει αξιολογηση στην συγκεκριμενη..

----------


## leftis

Για πείτε κανα review, για εμάς τους νεαρούληδες είναι ότι πρέπει από άποψη τιμής.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## snake133

Παιδιά έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι τόσο φθηνή λόγω του ότι περιέχει ασπαρτάμη μέσα. Και άλλες πρωτείνες, όπως κάποιες της sci-tec που είχα δει είναι παμφθηνες αλλά λόγω του ότι περιέχουν ασπαρτάμη.

----------


## s0k0s

Φραουλα πααααααααααααααααααααααρα πολυ χαλια.
Σοκολατα πααααααααααρα πολυ χαλια. 
Διαλ. 2/10.

----------


## leftis

> Φραουλα πααααααααααααααααααααααρα πολυ χαλια.
> Σοκολατα πααααααααααρα πολυ χαλια. 
> Διαλ. 2/10.


Άρα να προτιμήσουμε σοκολάτα?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## s0k0s

Μπραβο καταλαβες την σημασια της γραφης μου.

----------


## Mcstefan7

Δεν αξίζει..Είχα πάρει σε σοκολατα..Βρωμάει σαν σταρόζουμο (ή σαν ποδαρήλα) ασε που τ έβαζα μαζι με την βρώμη και μετα απο λίγο γινόταν σαν τσιμέντο

----------


## ελμερ

Βρε παιδια,αφου το σαιτ που την πουλαει (μη λεμε ονοματα  :01. Smile:   εχει αλλη πρωτεινη πολλων πηγων 64% καθαροτητα τα 2 κιλα με ελαχιστα παραπανω χρηματα,γιατι να παρει καποιος αυτη αφου ολα τα παιδια λενε πως ειναι χαλια? :02. Welcome:

----------


## leftis

> Βρε παιδια,αφου το σαιτ που την πουλαει (μη λεμε ονοματα   εχει αλλη πρωτεινη πολλων πηγων 64% καθαροτητα τα 2 κιλα με ελαχιστα παραπανω χρηματα,γιατι να παρει καποιος αυτη αφου ολα τα παιδια λενε πως ειναι χαλια?


γιατί τώρα βγήκε out of stock...ευτυχώς έχω ακόμα 3 κιλά.

----------


## s0k0s

> γιατί τώρα βγήκε out of stock...ευτυχώς έχω ακόμα 3 κιλά.


Πως την πινεις;  :02. Shock:

----------


## leftis

> Πως την πινεις;


όχι όχι, έχω 3 κιλά από την άλλη που λέει ο ελμερ, η οποία είναι τώρα out of stock  :01. Wink:

----------


## leftis

Θα πάρω 2 κιλά βανίλια και 2 σοκολάτα. Ελπίζω να πίνεται. Δεν περιμένω να είναι νόστιμη, απλά να πίνεται.

----------


## jannous44

μου φενεται θα τσιμπισω και εγω 4 κιλα απο τουτη.. για το βραδυ για μια αντικατασταση ειναι οτι πρεπει.. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Αρχαριος012

Δηλαδη να πρωτιμησω την 90 plus οπως την εχουν κανει τωρα απο την 100% hi-protein της win ε?Υπαρχειβκαμια αλλη πρωτεινουλα σε τιμη σαν αυτη η' την 90 plus που να ειναι καλη?

----------


## baspax1

Ρε παιδια παιρνω αυτη εδω σε γέυση σοκολάτα.. μου την πλασάρανε για πρωτείνη σε περίοδο "ογκου" και καλα.. αλλα η γέυση της ειναι χάλια δεν την αντέχω... υπάρχει καποια παρόμια? σκεφτομαι για myofusion.. η για μια REAL MASS PROBIOTICS 2724 GR (GASPARI) εχει κανεις καμια ιδέα?

----------


## NASSER

Κάποιος που να έχει δοκιμάσει nutrisport +90  σε σχέση με αυτην, έχει διαφορά γεύσης? Η τιμή δελεαστική, αλλά στα υπόλοιπα τρωει άκυρο απ'οτι κατάλαβα.

----------


## Dony

Tοσο χαλια εινε ρε παιδια?Ελεγα και εγω να παραγγειλω κανα 2κιλο αλλα με αυτα που λετε το ξανασκεφτομαι.......



snake133
Παιδιά έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι τόσο φθηνή λόγω του ότι περιέχει ασπαρτάμη μέσα. Και άλλες πρωτείνες, όπως κάποιες της sci-tec που είχα δει είναι παμφθηνες αλλά λόγω του ότι περιέχουν ασπαρτάμη.


Ολοκληρώθηκε η τακτική επαναξιολόγηση της ασφάλειας της ασπαρτάμης, από τους εμπειρογνώμονες της EFSA, ευρώπαϊκής Αρχής για την Ασφάλεια των Τροφίμων, από την οποία δεν προκύπτει καμία ανησυχία από τοξικολογικής άποψης για τους καταναλωτές στα σημερινά επίπεδα έκθεσης στην ουσία και τα προϊόντα αποικοδόμησής της.
Σύμφωνα με τη σχετική ανακοίνωση της υπηρεσίας, η οποία έφτασε και στα γραφεία του υπουργείου Ανάπτυξης, Ανταγωνιστικότητας, Υποδομών, Μεταφορών και Δικτύων, οι ειδικοί επιστήμονες συνέλεξαν όλες τις απαραίτητες πληροφορίες για την ασπαρτάμη και τα προϊόντα αποικοδόμησής της, και κατόπιν διεξοδικής και μεθοδικής ανάλυσης κατέληξαν στο συμπέρασμα, που διατυπώνεται στο σχέδιο γνωμοδότησης, ότι η ουσία είναι απόλυτα ασφαλής. Μάλιστα, οι ειδικοί της EFSA τονίζουν ότι η τιμή της Αποδεκτής Ημερήσιας Πρόσληψης (ADI) για την ασπαρτάμη, η οποία ισχύει σήμερα, θεωρείται ότι είναι ασφαλής για το γενικό πληθυσμό και η έκθεση των καταναλωτών στην ασπαρτάμη είναι χαμηλότερη από την τιμή της ADI (προβλεπόμενης τιμής).

----------


## jannous44

σε αυτη την πρωτεινη υπαρχει κανα θεμα με τη σογια και τα φυτο-οιστρογονα? :01. Unsure:

----------


## BODYMPAL

> σε αυτη την πρωτεινη υπαρχει κανα θεμα με τη σογια και τα φυτο-οιστρογονα?


αυτό θα ρωτουσα και εγώ γιατί αν είναι και  μέσα στη σόγια τοτε ουτε αυτα που κάνει δεν αξίζει......

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> αυτό θα ρωτουσα και εγώ γιατί αν είναι και  μέσα στη σόγια τοτε ουτε αυτα που κάνει δεν αξίζει......



Η βανίλια απλά δε πίνεται!! Είναι εφιαλτική η γεύση του. Άσε που το σέικερ μετά θέλει τελόβουρτσα για να καθαρίσει. Είναι σα τσιμέντο-μπλιάξ η γεύση του. Δεν αξίζει. Το μόνο που έχει ωραίο είναι η μυρωδιά.. και γενικά είμαι ανεκτικός σε μια μέτρια πρωτείνη.. αλλά αυτή.., ποτέ ξανά!! τουλάχιστον όχι βανίλια... οι άλλες δε ξέρω τι παίζει..

----------


## dimitrispump

αυτη περισσοτερα γλυκαντικα εχει μεσα , Sweeteners: Aceculfam K, Sodium Saccharine and Aspartame, παρα πρωτεινη,

----------


## BODYMPAL

η φτήνια τρώει τον παρα ........ :01. Wink:

----------


## vasilisot

Πειρα δυο σακουλακια ετσι για να υπαρχει για καποια ωρα αναγκης.πειρα μια βανιλια και μια σοκολατα θα γραψω τις εντιπωσεις μου.
Ξερω οτι ειναι ψιλο μαπα σαν πρωτεινη αλλα η τιμη της ειναι αρκετα καλη.

----------


## oldhiphop

Παιδες παρατιρησα πως τα χτρ προμιθεβοντε πρωτεινες και αλλα απο το γνωστο
Σιτε και την συγκεκριμενη την εχουν σχεδον ιδια τιμη

----------


## dimitrispump

> Παιδες παρατιρησα πως τα χτρ προμιθεβοντε πρωτεινες και αλλα απο το γνωστο
> Σιτε και την συγκεκριμενη την εχουν σχεδον ιδια τιμη


εφεραν αυτη και την  εταιρια xcore

----------


## totis

> Παιδιά έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι τόσο φθηνή λόγω του ότι περιέχει ασπαρτάμη μέσα. Και άλλες πρωτείνες, όπως κάποιες της sci-tec που είχα δει είναι παμφθηνες αλλά λόγω του ότι περιέχουν ασπαρτάμη.


Δεν ειναι φθηνη μονο επειδη περιεχει ασπαρταμη αλλα επειδη η 2 βασικες πηγες πρωτεινης απο τις 5 που εχει ειναι πολυ χαμηλης βιολογικης αξιας  (Απομόνωμα Πρωτεΐνης Σόγιας, Πρωτείνη Σιταριού) ......................τσαμπα τα λεφτα...αυτος ο πορτογαλλος οτι χαλι υπαρχει το εχει και το πουλαει μονο και μονο επειδη ειναι φθηνο,,,,

----------


## stone garden

εχωντας δοκιμασει ολες τις γευσεις βαζω 3/10 σοκολατα-βανιλια και ενα 6/10 φραουλα , παντα με γαλα ετσι με νερο δε το συζηταω ειναι σα να πινεις εμετο. το σαικερ μετα απο 10 χρησεις μαξ ειναι για πεταμα να ξερετε εκτος αν αντεχετε τη μποχα. σε γενικες γραμμες για τα ΛΕΦΤΑ της ειναι καλη.

----------


## stone garden

> Βρε παιδια,αφου το σαιτ που την πουλαει (μη λεμε ονοματα   εχει αλλη πρωτεινη πολλων πηγων 64% καθαροτητα τα 2 κιλα με ελαχιστα παραπανω χρηματα,γιατι να παρει καποιος αυτη αφου ολα τα παιδια λενε πως ειναι χαλια?


σε ποια πρωτεινη αναφαιρεσαι?

----------


## ArgoSixna

elite xt dymatize

----------


## george-george

Απο το να μην εχεις καθολου πρωτεινη  .......... και χωρις δουλεια......και  η WIN καλη ειναι ..... θελει πολυ χτυπημα και παραπανω νερο απο το κανονικο για διαλυθει    καλα...!!!!

----------


## AlexakisKon

παλι καλα που διαβασα το θεμα και δεν την πηρα, ε οχι και πηγες σογια και σιταρι, φτηνη φτηνη αλλα ειπαμε....

----------


## totis

Eιναι φθηνη γιατι είναι πρωτείνη Σόγιας.Μαπα πρωτεινη,μακρια τααμπα λεφτα..... :01. Unsure:

----------


## just chris

> Απο το να μην εχεις καθολου πρωτεινη  .......... και χωρις δουλεια......και  η WIN καλη ειναι ..... θελει πολυ χτυπημα και παραπανω νερο απο το κανονικο για διαλυθει    καλα...!!!!


βασικα καλυτερα να μην εχεις καθολου πρωτεινη.τα λεφτα που ειναι να δωσεις γι'αυτην μιας κ δεν εχεις δουλεια οπως λες,να τα δωσεις σε αυγα.... την πιο ποιοτικη πρωτεινη που εχεις παρει ποτε!

----------


## prasino

> Ρε παιδια παιρνω αυτη εδω σε γέυση σοκολάτα.. μου την πλασάρανε για πρωτείνη σε περίοδο "ογκου" και καλα.. αλλα η γέυση της ειναι χάλια δεν την αντέχω... υπάρχει καποια παρόμια? σκεφτομαι για myofusion.. η για μια REAL MASS PROBIOTICS 2724 GR (GASPARI) εχει κανεις καμια ιδέα?


Δοκιμασε  την ultra  mass τηs  stacker, πολυ καλη για ογκο,χωριs προσθηκη  ζαχαρηs.πολυ ποιοτικεs θερμιδεs

----------


## raiden

> Δοκιμασε  την ultra  mass τηs  stacker, πολυ καλη για ογκο,χωριs προσθηκη  ζαχαρηs.πολυ ποιοτικεs θερμιδεs


+1


Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

----------


## baspax1

Τι λετε ρε παιδια γιατι τόση απαξίωση επειδη εινα φθηνη για τα λεφτα της μια χαρα ειναι το μεγαλο αρνητικο που εχει ειναι η γευση της.
Δεν ξερω τι λενε οι "επιστημονες" εδω μεσα και τι ισχυει παντως το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι σε καθε ατομο πιανει διαφορετικα το καθε τι και στα συμπληρωματα και πολυ περισοτερο στις ασκησεις..
εγω δοκιμασα και της ON δοκιμασα την harcore professional δοκιμασα και την Whey Hydro Isolate και "βρωμικες"  αλλα αυτη με βοήθησε να παρω κιλα και γιαυτο την επιλέγω και για δέυτερη φορα..
και ο λογος? γιατι πολυ απλα κανει 24 ευρω και βγαζει 90 δόσεις δλδ μπορω να περνω ανετα 3 δόσεις τον 2 σκοοπ για ενα μήνα γιαυτο και εβαλα κανα κιλο που δεν παίρνω εγω...οποτε τα επαιρνα τα γραμαρια πρωτεινης που χρειαζόμουν απο μια πρωτείνη εξηγηστε μου εσεις τοτε ποια σε αυτη την τιμη ειναι ισαξια σε δωσεις και καλυτερη ποιοτητα...

----------


## Polyneikos

Φιλε μου ισάξια στην τιμή της δεν ξέρω αν θα  βρείς, αλλα οι ακριβότερες είναι σιγουρα υψηλότερης βιολογικής αξίας και εν τελει καλύτερες, γιατί οι περισσότερες εταιρίες έχουν "εγκαταλείψει" αυτες τις πηγες (σόγια , σιτάρι κτλ) ως πρώτη υλη
Αν η σογια ως πρωτη υλη κοστίζει στην εταιρία 5 ευρώ, το σιτάρι 4 κτλ, είναι λογικό να μπορεί να πουλήσει το τελικό προιον των 2270 γρ, *με κερδος, αντιθέτως με άλλες πηγες που  αυτη η τιμή ειναι ανέφικτη.
*Γενικά πάντως,εφόσον δεν σε εξαπατά η εταιρία και δηλωνει τις πηγές,το θεωρώ τίμια συναλλαγή

----------


## totis

> Τι λετε ρε παιδια γιατι τόση απαξίωση επειδη εινα φθηνη για τα λεφτα της μια χαρα ειναι το μεγαλο αρνητικο που εχει ειναι η γευση της.
> Δεν ξερω τι λενε οι "επιστημονες" εδω μεσα και τι ισχυει παντως το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι σε καθε ατομο πιανει διαφορετικα το καθε τι και στα συμπληρωματα και πολυ περισοτερο στις ασκησεις..
> εγω δοκιμασα και της ON δοκιμασα την harcore professional δοκιμασα και την Whey Hydro Isolate και "βρωμικες"  αλλα αυτη με βοήθησε να παρω κιλα και γιαυτο την επιλέγω και για δέυτερη φορα..
> και ο λογος? γιατι πολυ απλα κανει 24 ευρω και βγαζει 90 δόσεις δλδ μπορω να περνω ανετα 3 δόσεις τον 2 σκοοπ για ενα μήνα γιαυτο και εβαλα κανα κιλο που δεν παίρνω εγω...οποτε τα επαιρνα τα γραμαρια πρωτεινης που χρειαζόμουν απο μια πρωτείνη εξηγηστε μου εσεις τοτε ποια σε αυτη την τιμη ειναι ισαξια σε δωσεις και καλυτερη ποιοτητα...


Δεν την απαξιώνουμε λογο τιμης....απλα σε αυτη την πρωτεινη το μεγαλυτερο μερος της προερχετε  απο πρωτείνη Σόγιας, και πρωτεινη Σιταριού....Ότι χειροτερο δηλαδή πολυ χαμηλης βιολογικης αξιας,για αυτό και τοσο φθηνη,μακρια,δεν αξιζει ουτε τα τοσο λιγα λεφτα που εχει......

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Τι λετε ρε παιδια γιατι τόση απαξίωση επειδη εινα φθηνη για τα λεφτα της μια χαρα ειναι το μεγαλο αρνητικο που εχει ειναι η γευση της.
> Δεν ξερω τι λενε οι "επιστημονες" εδω μεσα και τι ισχυει παντως το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι σε καθε ατομο πιανει διαφορετικα το καθε τι και στα συμπληρωματα και πολυ περισοτερο στις ασκησεις..
> εγω δοκιμασα και της ON δοκιμασα την harcore professional δοκιμασα και την Whey Hydro Isolate και "βρωμικες"  αλλα αυτη με βοήθησε να παρω κιλα και γιαυτο την επιλέγω και για δέυτερη φορα..
> και ο λογος? γιατι πολυ απλα κανει 24 ευρω και βγαζει 90 δόσεις δλδ μπορω να περνω ανετα 3 δόσεις τον 2 σκοοπ για ενα μήνα γιαυτο και εβαλα κανα κιλο που δεν παίρνω εγω...οποτε τα επαιρνα τα γραμαρια πρωτεινης που χρειαζόμουν απο μια πρωτείνη εξηγηστε μου εσεις τοτε ποια σε αυτη την τιμη ειναι ισαξια σε δωσεις και καλυτερη ποιοτητα...


Αφού μπορείς και πίνεις αυτό το "πράμα" που θέλει να λέγεται πρωτεΐνη και μάλιστα 3 φορές τη μέρα είσαι άξιος συγχαρητηρίων για την υπομονή σου ως προς τη γεύση και ως προς το να πλένεις με τελόβουρτσα κάθε φορά το σέικερ.  :02. Bang Head: 

Πρόσφατα παρήγγειλα τη Milk Protein Smooth της myprotein και σε μια βδομάδα θα την έχω οπότε θα γράψω περιγραφή για γεύση κτλ..

Είναι 2.500 γρ το τσουβαλάκι και βγάζει 83 δόσεις των περίπου 25 γρ. πρωτεΐνης. Αυτή η αηδία της win βγάζει 90 δόσεις των περίπου 20 γρ πρωτεΐνης. Μου κόστισε μόλις 6 ευρώ παραπάνω από αυτή της win,αλλά είναι 85άρα και 2500 γραμμάρια σύνολο. Οπότε κάνε τους υπολογισμούς σου. 
Από πηγές εξυπακούεται πως είναι μέρα με τη νύχτα. Μόνος ανασταλτικός παράγων είναι τα έξοδα αποστολής,ο οποίος και λύνεται αν βρεις άλλους 2-3 φίλους για να τα μοιραστείτε και να παραγγείλετε ποσότητα ώστε να σας διαρκέσει καιρό. Αυτά.  :02. Welcome:

----------


## baspax1

> Αφού μπορείς και πίνεις αυτό το "πράμα" που θέλει να λέγεται πρωτεΐνη και μάλιστα 3 φορές τη μέρα είσαι άξιος συγχαρητηρίων για την υπομονή σου ως προς τη γεύση και ως προς το να πλένεις με τελόβουρτσα κάθε φορά το σέικερ. 
> 
> Πρόσφατα παρήγγειλα τη Milk Protein Smooth της myprotein και σε μια βδομάδα θα την έχω οπότε θα γράψω περιγραφή για γεύση κτλ..
> 
> Είναι 2.500 γρ το τσουβαλάκι και βγάζει 83 δόσεις των περίπου 25 γρ. πρωτεΐνης. Αυτή η αηδία της win βγάζει 90 δόσεις των περίπου 20 γρ πρωτεΐνης. Μου κόστισε μόλις 6 ευρώ παραπάνω από αυτή της win,αλλά είναι 85άρα και 2500 γραμμάρια σύνολο. Οπότε κάνε τους υπολογισμούς σου. 
> Από πηγές εξυπακούεται πως είναι μέρα με τη νύχτα. Μόνος ανασταλτικός παράγων είναι τα έξοδα αποστολής,ο οποίος και λύνεται αν βρεις άλλους 2-3 φίλους για να τα μοιραστείτε και να παραγγείλετε ποσότητα ώστε να σας διαρκέσει καιρό. Αυτά.



Σε αυτό που λές εχεις απόλυτο δικαιο.. μιλάμε η γευση ειναι άθλια πολυ παχύρευστη (πρεπει να βαλεις παραπανω νερο) ειναι λες και πίνεις τσιμέντο...
Αυτην που λές εσυ ακούγεται πολυ καλυτερη σε σχεση με την τιμή της και να υποθέσω αρκετα ποιοτικοτερη και καλυτερη γευση σε σχεση με την win που μπορω να πω παρα τα αρνητικα της την ειχα συμπαθήσει...
Κατι τελευταίο, την win την συνδιάζω με creacore τι θα ηταν καλύτερο να επερνα μια nitrotech performance που εχει και αυτη μεσα κρεατινη η να κάνω ενα συνδιασμο πχ την milk protein smooth μαζι με creacore?

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Σε αυτό που λές εχεις απόλυτο δικαιο.. μιλάμε η γευση ειναι άθλια πολυ παχύρευστη (πρεπει να βαλεις παραπανω νερο) ειναι λες και πίνεις τσιμέντο...
> Αυτην που λές εσυ ακούγεται πολυ καλυτερη σε σχεση με την τιμή της και να υποθέσω αρκετα ποιοτικοτερη και καλυτερη γευση σε σχεση με την win που μπορω να πω παρα τα αρνητικα της την ειχα συμπαθήσει...
> Κατι τελευταίο, την win την συνδιάζω με creacore τι θα ηταν καλύτερο να επερνα μια nitrotech performance που εχει και αυτη μεσα κρεατινη η να κάνω ενα συνδιασμο πχ την milk protein smooth μαζι με creacore?


Από την εταιρία myprotein πήρα αυτή (milk protein smooth) και μια από τις whey που έχει. Θα γράψω περιγραφή για τη whey,γιατί τη milk protein smooth θα την ανοίξω σε 1-2 βδομάδες περίπου,καθώς τον καιρό αυτό από βραδείας απελευθέρωσης πίνω τη pharma blend της PhD.
Οπότε κάνε λίγο υπομονή και θα σου πω σε 2 βδομάδες αν αξίζει η milk protein smooth,οπότε αν την επιλέξεις θα έχεις χρόνο να βρεις φίλους να μοιραστείτε τα έξοδα αποστολής που είναι πολλά.

----------


## nickerman

Ενταξει ρε παιδια δεν ειναι και τοσο τραγικη τη δοκιμαζω μια βδομαδα τωρα,η σοκολατα καλη ειναι με γαλα οχι με νερο,για να διαλυθει παντος θελει αρκετο δουλεμα, για τα λεφτα της μια χαρα ειναι   :03. Military All OK:

----------


## totis

> Ενταξει ρε παιδια δεν ειναι και τοσο τραγικη τη δοκιμαζω μια βδομαδα τωρα,η σοκολατα καλη ειναι με γαλα οχι με νερο,για να διαλυθει παντος θελει αρκετο δουλεμα, για τα λεφτα της μια χαρα ειναι


Δεν μιλησε κανεις για γευση φιλε γιατι δεν διαβαζετε σωστα τις κριτικες στο τοπικ...Και που την βρηκες μια χαρα πρωτεινη,Οταν οι 2 βασικες πηγες πρωτεινης απο τις 5 που εχει ειναι πολυ χαμηλης βιολογικης αξιας  (Απομόνωμα Πρωτεΐνης Σόγιας, Πρωτείνη Σιταριού) και επισης μην ξεχναμε ότι περιεχει και ασπαρταμη...τσαμπα τα λεφτα δηλαδη.... Για απλο ροφημα καλη είναι αλλα θα χρειαστείς να αγορασεις και πρωτεινη............ :01. Smile:

----------


## Ίων Δραγούμης

> Ενταξει ρε παιδια δεν ειναι και τοσο τραγικη τη δοκιμαζω μια βδομαδα τωρα,η σοκολατα καλη ειναι με γαλα οχι με νερο,για να διαλυθει παντος θελει αρκετο δουλεμα, για τα λεφτα της μια χαρα ειναι


Πρόσφατα είδα ότι και καλά βελτίωσαν τη γεύση της. "New improved flavours" ή κάτι τέτοιο έλεγε.. εγώ έγραψα κριτικές για τη βανίλια και πριν τη "βελτίωση".. τότε δε πινόταν όση καλή θέληση κι αν είχες.. τραυματικό σοκ ήταν το να τη πιεις. Τώρα δε ξέρω αν όντως βελτιώθηκε.. αλλά και πάλι είναι λίγο "περίεργες" (μη πω κάτι άλλο) οι πηγές της.  :02. Welcome: 
Από διαλυτότητα ήταν σα τσιμέντο ένα πράγμα..  :01. Razz:

----------


## Fylpa17

πριν τα χριστουγεννα την πηρε ενα παιδι που μιλάμε στο γυμναστηριο σε ολους ελεγε ποσο φτηνη και καλη ειναι εγω την ειχα δει στον πορτογαλο (αυτος την πηρε απο αλλου...ακομα ακριβωτερα ...τελος παντον) ελεγε οτι απο εκει που την πηρε του ελεγαν οτι ειναι οτι πρεπει μετα την προπονηση και λεει εχει πολλες πηγες και κανει καλυτερα για ογκο απο μια whey! ξεροντας οτι λεει παπαριες σορρυ κιολας καθισα και του εξηγησα τι επεζε με το αμινογραμα και τις πηγες μου ελεγε οτι δεν ξερω κ οτι αυτα που λεω δεν ισχυουν τελος παντον την πηραν και αλλοι 2 ολοι τα καλυτερα τελεια γευση κτλπ ειπα και εγω να δοκιμασω σε ουτε καν 1 σκουπ περιπου μισω η βανιλια δεν πινοταν και απο το πολυ το κουνιμα αναγκαστικα να την βαρεσω και απο κατω με αποτελεσμα το παγουρι να ανοιξει τοοοοσο κουνημα!!! δεν πινοταν δεν διαλυοταν δεν την παιρνω ουτε 5 ευρω....αναρωτιεμε οσο και αν διασπουντε οι τροφες στο οξινο στομαχι μας διαλυετε αυτο το πραγμα? !!! ΤΟ ΠΑΓΟΥΡΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ ΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΛΕΝΟΥΝ ΜΕΤΑ xaxaxaxaxa εγω μεχρι και σιρμα εβαλα μετα με μισω σκουπ!!!....

----------


## bazukakias

ψήνομαι να την παρω εδω και καιρο για να πεταω ενα/δυο σκουπ μεσα στο γιαουρτι πριν κοιμηθω μονο και μονο για να εξοικονομήσω απο την ON...τεσπα πιστευω καμια 20ρια γραμ πρωτεινης θα τα παρω, τι στο διαολο!!  :01. Razz: 

λιγο οφ αλλα ξέρετε καμια αλλη 2κιλη πρωτεινη γυρω στα 35-45 ευρα?

----------


## Grigoris Tsiaousis

> ψήνομαι να την παρω εδω και καιρο για να πεταω ενα/δυο σκουπ μεσα στο γιαουρτι πριν κοιμηθω μονο και μονο για να εξοικονομήσω απο την ON...τεσπα πιστευω καμια 20ρια γραμ θα τα παρω τι στο διαολο 
> 
> λιγο οφ αλλα ξέρετε καμια αλλη 2κιλη πρωτεινη γυρω στα 35-45 ευρα?


the protein works και η combat powder της mp(απο τις καλυτερες)

----------


## bazukakias

> the protein works και η combat powder της mp(απο τις καλυτερες)


38.89€ στο xtr το combat και μαλλον ειναι προσφορα, ειναι και mp αρα εγγύηση ,θα το τσιμπήσω αν ειναι.Να σαι καλα...  :03. Clap:

----------


## Gamatos

Παιδια λογο οικονομικων προβληματων λεω σαν πρωτεινη να παρω αυτην παιρνοντας 2 σκουπ την ημερα τι λετε θα κανω δουλεια απο το τιποτα τουλαχιστον? Δεν παιρνω καποια αλλη γιατι σε αυτη την τιμη ειναι οι πρωτεινες του 1 κιλου και με 2 σκουπ να ειναι περιπου 60 γραμ σημαινει οτι σε λιγοτερο απο ενα μηνα θα χρειαστει να αγορασω καινουρια πρωτεινη. Σε 15 μερες περιπου οποτε δεν συμφερει για μενα που με το ζορι διαθετω μεχρι 35 ευρω

----------


## beefmeup

δες μια

με τα χρηματα που λες,εχεις πολυ καλυτερες επιλογες οπως αυτη εδω..
με 2 σκουπ την μερα θα σου βγαλει καπου 35 μερες πανω κατω...
κ να μην μιλησω για ποιοτητα πρωτεινης..η μερα με τη νυχτα..

----------


## Gamatos

Για ποια λες να δω γιατι δεν μου εμφανιζεται στο μηνυμα σου κατι
Ασε ακυρο  :01. Razz:

----------


## Gamatos

Εξαρταται ποσα ειναι τα εξοδα αποστολης... Ευχαριστω παντως για την προταση σου ενδιαφερον φαινεται εφοσον με βγαζει αρκετες μερες

----------


## andreasaxo

Την τελείωσα την σακούλα.
Διαλυτότητα 0/10 (από 400ml και κάτω σκέτη λάσπη, με 600ml ήταν κομπλέ χχαχαχααα)
Γεύση 10/10 (την χρησιμοποίησα κυρίως στα κεκάκια που φτιάχνω, σε συνδυασμό με το ταχίνι, φοβερή γεύση).
Από ποιότητα κάνει μπαμ ότι είναι πολύ χάλια, δεν το συζητάμε.

----------


## stone garden

οτι χειροτερο κυκλοφορει εξω στην αγορα , μονο που βλεπω τη αφηνει στο σεικερ δε θελω καν να σκεφτομαι τη αφησε στο στομαχι μου οσο καιρο την επερνα.

διαλυτοτητα -1/10 , απο γευση η βανιλια χαλια , σοκολατα πινωταν , μονο η φραουλα ητανε φανταστικη

----------


## leftko

Μου άρεσε το review. 0/10 .και δυστυχώς έχεις δίκιο. 
Όσο για την γεύση. Σε νερό ή φράουλα είναι Οκ.σε γάλα με βρώμη ή σε γιαούρτι δεν μπορώ να την πιω με τίποτα. Σαν να πικριζει. 
Υπάρχουν πολύ καλύτερες σε παρόμοια τιμή.

----------


## andreasaxo

Σοκολάτα είχα εγώ
Δεν την ξανά παίρνω βέβαια.

----------


## Hoplite

https://www.xtr.gr/el/100-hi-protein...2268g-win.html 

επειδή εδώ και κάνα μήνα μου έχει τελειώσει η πρωτεΐνη έψαχνα κάτι οικονομικό πέτυχα αυτή εδώ, λέτε να αξίζει (την έχει στα 35 ευρά);

----------


## stone garden

υπαρχει ηδη θεμα για τη συγκεκριμενη αλλα οχι μη τη παρεις , τη χρησιμοποιουσα για καμποσο καιρο. Αυτο το πραγμα ειναι σα στοκος στη κυριολεξια.

----------


## zisis.z

> Δεν αξίζει..Είχα πάρει σε σοκολατα..Βρωμάει σαν σταρόζουμο (ή σαν ποδαρήλα) ασε που τ έβαζα μαζι με την βρώμη και μετα απο λίγο γινόταν σαν τσιμέντο


***(ή σαν ποδαρήλα)  χα χα χα χα ...... οτι καλυτερο δηλαδη να την αγορασουμε για να φτιαχνουμε κρεπες και κεικ με γευση ποδαρηλα..... :01. Smile:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

35,99 κανει , δηλαδή 36, για να πάρεις πρωτείνη κυρίως σόγιας.
Με αυτά τα λεφτά θα πήγαινα στην Concetrate την 2κιλη της Go Nutrition, value for money επιλογη..

----------


## vaggan

πολυ νοστιμη και καλη αποδιδει 20 γραμμαρια πρωτεινη στα 25 γραμμαρια καταπληκτικη γευση και πολυ φτηνη 28 ευρω τα 2270

----------


## liveris

βαγγελη πρωτη πηγη σογια δευτερη πηγη σιταρι δεν θα την επαιρνα με τπτ..

----------


## vaggan

> βαγγελη πρωτη πηγη σογια δευτερη πηγη σιταρι δεν θα την επαιρνα με τπτ..


εγω ανετα τρωω ζωικες πηγες απο την διατροφη μου κρεας αυγα γαλα. ας βαλω και λιγο φυτικη πρωτεινη δεν βλαπτει :02. Welcome:

----------


## Nive

Eχω δοκιμασει πρωτεινη με πρωτη πηγη σογια και ηταν λες και επινα πιτουρο με γευση!!! 
Μπλιαχ...

----------


## vaggan

δεν ξερω τι εχεις δοκιμασει παντως φιλε αυτη κανει ενα πικτο ροφημα αλλο πραμα η βανιλια ειναι σαν να τρως λιωμενη μπανανα στο μπλεντερ παντως η σογια isolate εχει πληρες αμινοξεικο προφιλ πιστευω αξιζει να την δοκιμασετε εστω μια φορα μην φοβαστε δεν θα καταβολιστειτε ρε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## SOLID

Μια χαρα ειναι η soy isolate και πληρες προφιλ εχει και ουτε θεμα με οιστρογονα παιζει,απλα θα μπορουσαν να βαλουν κανα pea isolate για δευτερη πηγη αντι για σιταρι.
Πιο πολυ ειναι η ασπαρταμη που χαλαει εμενα προσωπικα αλλα οπως το βλεπει ο καθενας.
Παιζουν πρωτεινες με φυτικες πηγες που ειναι λιγο μπλιαχ αλλα υπαρχουν και αλλες που ειναι πολυ καλες σε γευση ειναι που πεσεις γενικα.

----------


## Napakos

καλησπερα..την ειδα και εγω αλλα περα απο τις πηγες της ο λογος για τον οποιο δεν την επελεξα ειναι το 1 γρ αλατι στα 100.το γραφει κιολας δειτε την εικονα .δεν ξερω εμενα μου φαινεται πολυ.

----------

